# How to make legato string note transitions smoother ?



## Zeplinpapa (Mar 3, 2021)

I use ableton and have the albion one library plus the ableton orchestral strings. I learned to use dynamics and expression to make virtual strings sound more alive but I can't figure out how to make quick legato string note transitions sound smoother, I don't know how to describe it well but I want them to sound like as if it was played in one stroke like a bowed effect. I don't want every changing note to have a slow start or a high transience. I tried to mess around with attack and release times but it was still not smooth. Do I need to have vst's that have special articulations or is there a way to achieve it with ableton and the albion one library ?


----------

